# can you identify this piano piece?



## PianoPI

is starts at 1:19:47 and continues until 1:21:10


----------



## PianoPI

I really love this piece and i know the voice is annoying. So i am downloading it in pure audio form and will cut it up and try and make a voice free or lesser voice so we can all hear whats is being played


----------



## Pugg

PianoPI said:


> I really love this piece and i know the voice is annoying. So i am downloading it in pure audio form and will cut it up and try and make a voice free or lesser voice so we can all hear whats is being played


That would help a lot.


----------



## PianoPI

https://app.box.com/s/oexehfgzemdn5an71jkpde2czzoa4xsg

Here is a cut of the piano piece from the video. It has an amateur style voice cancellation on it so you can hear the music a little clearer.......dO YOU NOW IT????????


----------



## EdwardBast

Welcome to the forum PianoPI. 

This piano music sounds like generic, rather routine film music. It is not by any major composer. All you should have to do to figure out who wrote it is to look at the music credits. There the composer of the original music will be listed. Any borrowed music under copyright will be attributed to its composers.


----------



## PianoPI

Fair call and even if i did find the original composer finding the notation "its what i am really after" would be near impossible. Well looks like I shall have to figure it out by ear. I am new to piano/synth and no experience with theory side on that instrument so may be tricky, but will upload my finished product just for interests sake. Thanks again for the help and be sure i will have more!


----------

